# Soundcard not properly working

## samsungNC10user

Hi all

i just installed gentoo and but there is some strange problem:

mplayer and vlc player have sound, dragon player and amarok don't

i have kde installed and kmix does see my soundcard but system settings -> Multimedia doesn't but sees the ATI device

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
> ...

 

why?  :Smile: 

alsa installed

EDIT

phonon FAQ

 *Quote:*   

> # No sound
> 
> There are many causes for this one:
> 
>     * You don't have write access to the audio device. This often happens for people that create a new user to test KDE4 and forget to put him into the audio group, or whatever is required on your distribution.
> ...

 

seems to be the third problem, how do i solve it then?^^

phonon does see one intel sound card under advanced devices, which is SPDIF out and doesn't work with my sound system

/etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
> 
> # --- ALSACONF version 1.0.21 ---
> 
> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
> ...

 

should i just interchange those 2 entries?

edit: nope didn't do anything, installing pulseaudio didn't help either

----------

## chix4mat

System Settings > Multimedia doesn't show any audio device at all? I assume that the Intel and ATI devices shown there are one in the same, so did you try to configure it using "alsaconf" as root? Is the module for the card installed via the kernel or through Portage? You might want to try the opposite of whatever you're doing to see if it helps. 

Nothing is more frustrating than a problem with ALSA... I've had many of them in the past myself.

----------

## samsungNC10user

System Settings > Multimedia

shows the ATI device and Intel SPDIF

both don't work with amarok

i compiled drivers in kernel modules

sound works just fine in mplayer, vlc, flash player

but mplayer sees 2 Intel devices

alsaconf was configured automatically

----------

## samsungNC10user

nevermind phon(y)on

mplayer, vlc and clementine work just fine even if phonon doesn't

no need to fix anything

----------

